# Biocentrismo



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 19, 2017)

Hola amigos, aquí el enlace a un artículo sobre un concepto del universo que basa en las experiencias dentro de la física cuántica y el rol del observador! Ejemplo sencillo de captar es aquel simple experimenta de un rayo de luz que pasa por 2 ranuras y donde se observan fotones individuales del rayo de luz que pasa por las 2 ranuras paralelas! Si solamente observamos el rayo de luz vemos que la luz se comporta como una onda creando las interferencias bien conocidas. Pero si observamos los fotones individuales del rayo de luz vemos que los fotones pasan por una u otra ranura, si no los observamos los fotones individuales aparentemente pueden pasar simultáneamente por ambas ranuras! Esto es una experiencia que se puede ver en cualquier experimento con partículas sub atómicas como es el fotón!

Aparentemente el universo físico no es independiente del observador, no hay una realidad física independiente del observador!

El profesor Robert Lanza estudia los huecos negros, dentro del límite de donde luz no puede salir mas y por lo tanto el "objeto" se ve negro. Dentro del hueco negro las leyes físicas no cuánticas no son aplicables. Escribe por lo tanto que aparentemente la física cuántica es mas adecuada para describir lo que ocurre allí.

Deduce el profesor Lanza que si el universo no es independiente del observador, entonces el universo, que en sus estructuras tiene mucha similitud con las neuronas y sinapsis en el cerebro y que nuestro cerebro y su procesar de los datos que recibe "observando" el "mundo.

Sigue estipulando que si al universo es aplicable la analogía de un ser que piensa, entonces también las leyes de la evolución serían aplicables. Esto significa que el universo es una "Instancia", una generación dentro de una evolución. Para ser un ente sometido a la evolución de generación a generación debe haber una serie de variantes y que aquella que es mas reproductora, aquella que genera mas nuevos universos es el tipo que gana en la "evolución"! Deduce que los huecos negros son aquellos lugares donde nuevos universos son engendrados! Como ya había mencionado en otro hilo que publique aquí, el universo para poder tomar las características de este universo tiene 5 parámetros que dominan las características de este y que si los valores de estos parámetros variaran por mas de 1% de los valores en nuestro universo, entonces un tal universo no sería un ente que efectivamente genere multitud de huecos negros y en consecuencia lugares donde nuevos universos son creados.

Pero hay otro factor que se menciona! Las estrellas y galaxias para poder formar huecos negros requiere de carbón y oxígeno. Es por lo tanto un universo que fomente la creación de "vida" a base de carbón y oxigeno uno que tiene éxito en la evolución de universos! Significa que solo universos adecuados para engendrar vida a base de carbón y oxígeno genera universos con éxito en su evolución!

He sido confrontado con estas informaciones gracias a programas de televisión moderados por el actor Morgan Freedman donde presenta informaciones sobre el universo, la física y la cosmología! Pero requirió de investigar algo mas en el Internet para poder generar una imagen de que demonios se trata!

Aquí otro enlace que considero valioso de compartir! Parece que me tendré que comprar los 2 libros de Robert Lanza: 

Biocentrism
Beyond Biocentrism


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 19, 2017)

Mmmmm... esto me huele raro estimado Hellmut...



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Hola amigos, aquí el enlace a un artículo sobre un concepto del universo que basa en las experiencias dentro de la física cuántica y el rol del observador! Ejemplo sencillo de captar es aquel simple experimenta de un rayo de luz que pasa por 2 ranuras y donde se observan fotones individuales del rayo de luz que pasa por las 2 ranuras paralelas! Si solamente observamos el rayo de luz vemos que la luz se comporta como una onda creando las interferencias bien conocidas. Pero si observamos los fotones individuales del rayo de luz vemos que los fotones pasan por una u otra ranura, si no los observamos los fotones individuales aparentemente pueden pasar simultáneamente por ambas ranuras! Esto es una experiencia que se puede ver en cualquier experimento con partículas sub atómicas como es el fotón!
> 
> Aparentemente el universo físico no es independiente del observador, no hay una realidad física independiente del observador!



Sí, a escala atómica, cuando empiezan a jugar los efectos cuánticos, de nivel de moléculas para arriba la cuántica deja de existir, ah no ser que sea algo rarito al estilo condensado de Bose-Einstein, superconductividad, o esas cosas.

No hace falta aclarar que toco de oído y que lo que digo en ésto vale tanto como lo que piense el carnicero de la esquina de la ecuación de Schrodinger ¿no? 



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> El profesor Robert Lanza estudia los huecos negros, dentro del límite de donde luz no puede salir mas y por lo tanto el "objeto" se ve negro. Dentro del hueco negro las leyes físicas no cuánticas no son aplicables. Escribe por lo tanto que aparentemente la física cuántica es mas adecuada para describir lo que ocurre allí.



Seguro....



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Deduce el profesor Lanza que si el universo no es independiente del observador, entonces el universo, que en sus estructuras tiene mucha similitud con las neuronas y sinapsis en el cerebro y que nuestro cerebro y su procesar de los datos que recibe "observando" el "mundo.



Y acá esta el non-sequitur que me eriza los pelos....
Extrapolar un efecto cuántico que se da a una escala pequeñísima a todo el universo, y no solo eso, también a sistemas biológicos complejos como el cerebro humano.

Esto sería como decir que como una vaca come pasto, y ya que una vaca es un mamífero, luego todos los mamíferos son herbivoros.

O más cerca nuestro, como los electrones pueden atravesar barreras de potencial eléctrico por efecto tunel, entonces debería ser posible que la gente atraviese las paredes caminando sin más. Cosa que como sabemos, solo pasa en aquella peli... The Men Who Stares at Goats  (pongo título versión original porque las traducciones masacran los títulos).



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Sigue estipulando que si al universo es aplicable la analogía de un ser que piensa, entonces también las leyes de la evolución serían aplicables.



Bien usada la palabra estipular.



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Esto significa que el universo es una "Instancia", una generación dentro de una evolución. Para ser un ente sometido a la evolución de generación a generación debe haber una serie de variantes y que aquella que es mas reproductora, aquella que genera mas nuevos universos es el tipo que gana en la "evolución"! Deduce que los huecos negros son aquellos lugares donde nuevos universos son engendrados! Como ya había mencionado en otro hilo que publique aquí, el universo para poder tomar las características de este universo tiene 5 parámetros que dominan las características de este y que si los valores de estos parámetros variaran por mas de 1% de los valores en nuestro universo, entonces un tal universo no sería un ente que efectivamente genere multitud de huecos negros y en consecuencia lugares donde nuevos universos son creados.



Ah si... la teoría (mejor dicho conjetura) del multiverso donde aquellos universos que no tienen sus constantes fundamentales en valores compatibles desaparecen por colapsar de inmediato, etc.
Sí, me gusta especular con eso.



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Pero hay otro factor que se menciona! Las estrellas y galaxias para poder formar huecos negros requiere de carbón y oxígeno. Es por lo tanto un universo que fomente la creación de "vida" a base de carbón y oxigeno uno que tiene éxito en la evolución de universos! Significa que solo universos adecuados para engendrar vida a base de carbón y oxígeno genera universos con éxito en su evolución!



Otro salto que me parece inaceptable.
Primero que está más o menos aceptada la existencia de agujeros negros primordiales (originados en el big bang, o bueno, poquitito después) así que no todos los agujeros negros provienen de masa estelar o galáctica.

Segundo, que un agujero negro no está formado por carbono, hidrógeno, oxígeno, o nada...
De la misma manera que una estrella de neutrones está formada solo de neutrones (partícula sub-atómica que no distingue uno u otro elemento químico), un agujero negro está formado de.... ¿?

No sé... a veces oigo nombrar que ni siquiera la materia existe en un agujero negro, que al final solo queda un revoltijo de espacio-tiempo totalmente deformado, y que toda la energía/masa se invirtió en tal deformación (en hacer el pozo gravitatorio, similar a un meteorito que deja un crater pero sin restos de meteorito).

Otras veces escucho decir que está la hipótesis de estrellas de quarks (que son los que forma los neutrones y protones), como paso previo a la formación de agujeros negros.

Supongo que tiene que ver con la visión de física clásica (espacio-tiempo) vs cuántica (acá podríamos meter la QFT?)

Pero bueno, carbón y oxígeno son cosas que seguro no existen en un agujero negro, porque no existen átomos en un agujero negro. Como mucho alguna sopa de partículas elementales (habrá algo más elemental que un quark?), y quizás ni eso y solo deformación de espacio tiempo.

De hecho varias veces escuché decir que en realidad un agujero negro es muy sencillo de describir: masa, momento angular, carga (tal vez, hará falta algo para campo magnético?) y nada más. ¿Se parece quizás a una "partícula" tal como la veíamos en la física de Newton?.
En cambio un átomo es mucho más complejo, el núcleo con todas esas partículas elementales, sus campos, los orbitales de los electrones, etc, etc.



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> He sido confrontado con estas informaciones gracias a programas de televisión moderados por el actor Morgan Freedman donde presenta informaciones sobre el universo, la física y la cosmología! Pero requirió de investigar algo mas en el Internet para poder generar una imagen de que demonios se trata!
> 
> Aquí otro enlace que considero valioso de compartir! Parece que me tendré que comprar los 2 libros de Robert Lanza:
> 
> ...



Me gusta como narra Morgan, pero no hay que tomar lo que dice como.... sí, no hay otra palabra; no hay que tomar lo que dice como cierto.
Es un documental moderno, donde se mezclan algunos hechos científicos con especulación y creencias, desafortunadamente no está bien separado qué es una cosa u otra.
Y me gusta especular, pero a veces los fundamentos son demostrablemente malos (como ya dije, me parece falaz decir agujero negro de carbono, o que todo el universo depende del observador).

Para cosmología mis muchachos son: Neil de Grasse Tyson para empezar (después de todo no es un científico en actividad, pero es un buen divulgador y es entretenido), seguimos por Lawrence Krauss (sí es científico y además divulgador), Sean Carroll  http://www.preposterousuniverse.com/blog/ (ya muchas veces se me escapa lo que dice porque tiene muchas charlas realmente técnicas, si bien tambien tiene charlas para un público más general como yo).

En castellano me gusta la mula de Francis http://francis.naukas.com/ si bien otra vez, hay cosas muy técnicas pero otras para público general.

Y no me gusta Michio Kaku, es como que apenas toca la superficie y después le gusta más especular "curvando" la ciencia para afirmar sus convicciones personales.

Pero sí... cosmología es un tema que me gusta mucho, después de todo de ahí viene la respuesta al "de donde venimos" y "hacia donde vamos" al menos como Universo.

Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 20, 2017)

Ardogan dijo:


> Otro salto que me parece inaceptable.
> Primero que está más o menos aceptada la existencia de agujeros negros primordiales (originados en el big bang, o bueno, poquitito después) así que no todos los agujeros negros provienen de masa estelar o galáctica.
> 
> Segundo, que un agujero negro no está formado por carbono, hidrógeno, oxígeno, o nada...
> De la misma manera que una estrella de neutrones está formada solo de neutrones (partícula sub-atómica que no distingue uno u otro elemento químico), un agujero negro está formado de.... ¿?




Concuerdo con eso, y agrego, (por si no fuese obvio), que depende de la masa de la estrella, *y no de su composición*, que el agujero negro se forme.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 20, 2017)

En ningún momento reclamo ser capaz de explicar y presentar los conceptos que el profesor presenta. Por eso les di los enlaces al artículo y a los vídeos en YouTube! El profesor es reconocido por haber presentado un concepto que combina sus conocimientos de biología y genética con conocimientos muy profundos de física. Al punto que gano una discusión técnica con Hawking! Por eso una de las razones que presenté este tema y di los enlaces es para tratar de captar lo que el profesor Lanza presenta y que aparentemente es tan sólidamente presentado que la comunidad de físicos no lo critica por burdos argumentos y es mas por lo que tiene su reconocimiento en la comunidad de físicos y cosmólogos!

Apreciaría discutir este tema aquí, cuando los que responden se han seriamente ocupado de informarse y no basar sus respuestas en mi burda presentación de lo que Lanza presenta! No reclamo ser capaz de presentar los argumentos y defenderlos competentemente. Lo que si trato de lograr es digerir el tema con una discusión que basa en argumentos que resulten de leer y estudiar los conceptos que Lanza presenta. Yo no he podido digerir aún la información presentada por Lanza y por wiki y otras fuentes, pero la temática me parece muy interesante, también porque si pasamos en un futuro no muy lejano a los computadores cuánticos y al comprender mas y mas como la realidad cuántica tiene sus efectos en el mundo macroscópico!

Voy a tratar de resaltar una temática que lanza presenta. El, basándose en su alta competencia en el mundo biológico, genética en combinación con su muy sólido conocimiento de física parte su argumentación en este tema que experimentos macroscópicos como la observación del comportamiento de fotones, partes sub atómicas en experimentos macroscópicos. El comportamiento de los fotones depende de si estos son "observados", cuando toman características de partículas. Si partes sub atómicas, como protones están "ligadas" y luego separadas a cualquier distancia, por ejemplo el experimento que presenta de 2 partes "ligadas" y separados por una gran distancia. Si altero el "spin" de una de las partes y mando una señal óptica al lugar donde la segunda parte se encuentra, entonces la segunda parte también ha invertido previo a la señal óptica llega. Esto significa que aparentemente la información de 2 partes sub atómicas "ligadas" se transmite de la una a la otra de forma instantánea, al menos mas rápido que la velocidad de la luz!

Aparentemente el intercambio de la información sobre el estado del "spin" toma lugar correspondiendo a las leyes cuánticas en un entorno macroscópico! Que eso no es solamente ciencia teórica lejana a su uso práctico me refiero al otro hilo donde presento el enlace al artículo que habla de se ha logrado transmitir "información" por sobre una gran distancia usando un entorno dado por fibra óptica pero conforme a leyes cuánticas. El artículo menciona que estos experimentos en el ámbito de un laboratorio aún requieren bastante tiempo para ser "usados" en el mundo práctico para realizar comunicación no interceptable!

Doy estos ejemplos para pasar al tema en el cual creo haber comprendido Lanza basa su argumentación! Partamos del punto que los experimentos mencionados aquí por mi son "reales".

Entonces Lanza dice que el mundo que denominamos "real" y que percibimos e interactuamos por nuestros sentidos y herramientas efectivamente "no es real". Materia no existe en la forma como lo percibimos. Materia consiste de átomos y estos de partes subatómicas y estas solo tienen "masa" gracias al campo "Higgs"! Así lo que realmente parece existir es un entorno de campos de fuerzas como lo son el electromagnetismo, las fuerzas atómicas de interacción fuertes y débiles y aparentemente la gravitación. Como aparentemente estas se comportan sigue las leyes cuánticas y por lo tanto recién se define por el "observador"!

De allí sigue su argumentación la realidad macroscópica que describe la física tradicional y relativista depende del observador! Esto lo demuestran los ejemplos que he tratado de presentar mas arriba. Pero por ejemplo el que 2 partes sub atómicas intercambian la información por ejemplo de su "spin" de forma instantanea solo obedeciendo leyes cuánticas y no físicas y relativista, cuestiona la característica del espaciotiempo que conforme las leyes relativistas haría este intercambio de información instantaneo de 2 partes sub atómicas es imposible.

De estos puntos y en especial de la dependencia del comportamiento de partes sub atómicas de un observador su concepto habla que nuestra conciencia humana en su función de observador influencia el comportamiento de partes sub atómicas como del fotón o del "spin" de los protones y que todo el mundo físico es solo una aglomeración de partes subatómicas que obedecen las leyes cuánticas. De allí sigue basándose en sus competencias biológicas, genéticas y neuronales que nuestro cerebro con sus células neuronales y las sinapsis aparentemente permite que lo que llamamos conciencia y que "observando" influencia lo que llamamos el mundo "real" resida en este cerebro. Un cerebro que procesa "información" interpretando lo que los nervios le mandan como impulsos eléctricos para "crear" lo que llamamos mundo "real"! Por ejemplo aquellos impulsos eléctricos que mandan la información de lo que "observan" al cerebro y que este procesa para reflejarlo en lo que el cerebro acostumbra llamar mundo "real" y que esto en consecuencia impacta si un fotón se comporta como partícula o como onda!

Eso realmente hay que pensarlo: Nuestro cerebro interpretando la información que recibe por los nervios de sus sensores externos impacta el comportamiento de un fotón!

Significa y allí es donde también alcanzo mis límites actualmente de realmente "comprender" lo que implica donde estipula la característica de nuestro universo!

Lanza presenta como conocimientos actuales de la física indican que lo que acabo de presentar poniéndonos como individuos con un cerebro y conciencia influenciamos el comportamiento de partículas sub atómicas y según algunos experimentos que presenté arriba de la pastes ligadas también en dimensiones macroscópicas violando las leyes de la física tradicional relativista y así relacionado el "mundo de las leyes "relativistas y aquellas del mundo cuántico. El habla de como Steven Hawking acabo aceptando la argumentación de Lanza sobre la radiación de Hawking y sobre la ley elemental que información no se pierde y que clásicamente es violada en los huecos negros! Y aquí escribo de algo que solo tengo conocimientos muy, pero muy superficiales y por eso relaciona a todo aquel que quiera discutir el tema basarse en fuentes de información competentes y no en mi burda presentación! Tradicionalmente la física dice que la información contenida en aquello que penetra un hueco negro se pierde y reconoce que esto está en conflicto con lo que dice que información nunca se pierde. Aparentemente la información de este conflicto resulta de "comprender" realmente el conflicto de lo que percibe un "observador" que "observa" un objeto que cae en un hueco negro. Aquí se nombran estos 2 entes como "Bob", el que observa y "Alice la que cae hacia un hueco negro. Para "Bob" "Alice pasa por el "horizonte" del hueco negro y desaparece para "Bob". "Alice" experimenta algo muy diferente pues cuando mas se aproxima al horizonte del hueco negro mas lento pasa el tiempo al punto de volverse infinito.

Una vez dentro del "horizonte" del hueco negro entre este y el ente del hueco negro "Alice" es transformada por el espaciotiempo dentro del hueco negro y su "imagen", información", es repartida sobre la superficie interna del horizonte. La radiación de Hawking", que aún no ha sido posible de detectar por ser muy débil del hueco negro contiene la "información" que "era "Alice". Repito esto es un primer intento mio de describir lo que estoy tratando de entender. Pero tiene que ser, correctamente presentado, tan verídico que Hawking acabó aceptándola! 

Lanza da esto como un ejemplo que también el universo "macroscópico" sigue las leyes cuánticas. El conflicto entre la física "relativista" que da muy buenos resultados en el universo macroscópico y aquella de la física cuántica que igualmente da muy buenos resultados en el mundo sub atómicos como en el rayo laser, Lanza cuestiona el concepto del espaciotiempo y que da el comportamiento relativista como una interpretación errónea de nuestra "observación". Así cuestiona el espacio y el tiempo. No soy aún capaz de presentar alguna interpretación de mi entender de esta materia por no entenderlo!

Pero utiliza el principio de incertidumbre que Heisenberg encontró para demostrar la analogía con el comportamiento de los fotones dependiendo del observador! Así como en el experimento de las 2 ranuras y el fotón presenta como el "observador" determina si un fotón individual se comporta como parte o como onda! Heisenberg dice que si observamos un objeto solo tenemos la elección entre saber exactamente el lugar donde está o su impulso! Da como ejemplo para documentar esta incertidumbre cuando nos dedicamos a una flecha que salió disparada del arco y se encuentra en camino al blanco. Si tomamos una imagen exacta de la flecha y por lo tanto de su posición, no tendremos ninguna información sobre la velocidad y la trayectoria de la flecha. Si determinamos la trayectoria y velocidad de la flecha la información sobre la flecha y su posición es menos precisa. Tenemos que aplicar un cálculo para determinar la posición exacta de donde suponemos la flecha está. 

Lanza dice que el tiempo y el espacio son una "construcción" de nuestra consciencia en nuestro cerebro y que nuestro cerebro a razón de su interpretación de la información que recibe por los impulsos eléctricos provenientes de nuestros sensores para "crear" una visión de un mundo "real"!

De allí sigue una interpretación aplicando sus conceptos sobre lo que es nuestro universo! Nuestro universo es un entorno con tal características, el habla de aproximadamente 200 parámetros físicos que si alguno de todos estos parámetros tuviera un valor diferente de 1% el universo tal cual lo conocemos no sería posible.

Mi comentario: Los trabajos realizados para crear un universo virtual partiendo de la información existente sobre la estructura del universo en la radiación de fondo gracias a la inmensa capacidad de cómputo de los computadores nos permite simular como sería un universo variando los valores de esos mas de 200 parámetros. Es esto lo que hace posible de forma seria investigar como deben ser los parámetros que definen nuestro universo y de ver que pasa si se cambian los valores. De allí podemos dar resultados exactos aplicando las leyes de la física que conocemos.

Es por lo tanto nuestro universo exactamente con esos valores que tienen esos mas de 200 parámetros genera un universo tal cual este es! Eso significa que solo un universo como este va a generar la multitud de huecos negros, lugar donde nuestro universo podría estar generando nuevos universos. Aplicando las leyes de la evolución al desarrollo de universos, tema sobre el cual tiene conocimientos tan sólidos que es una autoridad reconocida, tal tipo de universo ganaría el proceso de selección por ser aquel que mas nuevos universos genera. Universos con otros valores para esos parámetros solo engendrarían pocos universos y engendran alguno y así "nuestro universo" con los valores que esos mas de 200 parámetros tienen sería el resultado de una evolución de universos y como tal altamente reproductivo!

De allí viene que seres como nosotros que tienen una consciencia de si mismos y que son capaces de influenciar partes sub atómicas como lo describí arriba resulta que un universo que es resultado de una evolución exitosa a la vez también fomenta el crear seres con consciencia capaces de influenciar el comportamiento de partes sub atómicas.

Pero si aceptamos que nuestro cerebro es capaz de tener consciencia de si mismo y que esto lo habilita a influenciar partes sub atómicas, no hay una buena analogía entre los miles de millones de neuronas y múltiples sinapsis que son capaces de tener consciencia y de influenciar partes sub atómicas con nuestro universo? No es así que millares de millones de galaxias forman estructuras y filamentos y que son el resultado de las fluctuaciones cuánticas que resultaron en variaciones de concentración y por lo tanto de temperatura y que podemos observar en la radiación de fondo pudieran ser capaces de tener ese tipo de consciencia que es capaz de influenciar partes sub atómicas? El dice explícitamente que el universo podría ser como una máquina con consciencia que es el nombre que damos al ente capaz de "observar" y por lo tanto influenciar las partes sub atómicas?

Allí sigue de lo que no tengo noción alguna. Si consideramos que lo que percibimos como materia y radiación es solo aproximadamente 5% del total si incluimos la materia oscura y la energía oscura? Los vídeos a los que di los enlaces y el artículo sobre el tema son la fuente en la que basa lo que presento aquí! Si desean, y eso me parecería fantástico, responder tomando en consideración lo que Lanza dice y escribe? El contenido ya tiene casi una década en la que el desarrollo de las ciencias a sido impresionante. Esta por salir un libro que se llama "Beyond Biocentrism". Me voy a comprar ambos pues me parece que vale la pena para mi meterme en esta materia!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 21, 2017)

Me acabo de comprar el libro "Biocentrism" para mi Kindle. No es gran gasto y me permitirá llegar a conocer en mas detalle la materia y reflexionar sobre lo que voy leyendo! El libro "Beyond Biocentrism" recién acaba de ser publicado. Marzo del 2017. Dependiendo de lo que piense cuando acabe de leer el primer libro decidiré si también lo compro!


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 23, 2017)

No quiero seguir en papel de antagonista de alguien como Hellmut. Me opongo a lo que dice no porque lo diga él (merece todo mi respeto y me encantaría tomar un café con él, mejor unos mates..., y hablar 8 horas seguidas desde electrónica hasta cosmología e inteligencia artificial) sino porque me parece que esto es pseudociencia que merece ser expuesta.

Ya en este punto si intento refutar algún punto particular desde lo que toco de oído me parece que va a ser peor. Por eso voy a dejar que lo hagan otros.

Buscar: Robert Lanza debunked.
Ejemplo:
http://nirmukta.com/2009/12/14/bioc...-robert-lanzas-notion-of-a-conscious-universe

Solo quiero cerrar con ver la metodología por la cual se maneja este tipo de personajes: 
1) hacer un montón de afirmaciones que no se pueden probar falsas ni verdaderas, 
2) apelar a la autoridad para tratar de convencernos de sus afirmaciones (al parecer él le enseño a Stephen Hawkings como resolver la paradoja de la información de los agujeros negros, por lo tanto es una gran eminencia, por lo tanto lo que dice debe ser creído sin prueba alguna)
3) tratar de disfrazar sus afirmaciones de acuerdo a algún hecho científico a resolver, poco conocido, o nuevo. A principios del siglo XX era la radiactividad (elementos radioactivos mejoraban la salud en ese entonces), antes de eso fue el magnetismo (íntimamente ligado con espiritismo), antes de eso la alquimia y la astrología (Newton con la ley de Gravitación Universal la dejó sin argumentos, pero sigue hasta el día de hoy).
4) apelar a los deseos de la gente de tener un mayor control de su entorno (y de sí mismos) frente a un mundo complejo y que muchas veces se siente se nos escapa de las manos. "Empoderar". 
5) distorsión sistemática del lenguaje: lo real en realidad no es real realmente, sino que lo real viene a ser como una fantasía auto-inducida subjetivamente, que vendría a convertirse en algo objetivo. Lo mismo pasa con la palabra "energía", "cuántico", y lo mismo pasaba antes con "atracción magnética" (que por cierto ahora tenemos la ley de la atracción de otro de estos personajes). 
Entonces como todo puede ser y nada es imposible, de repente (si solo no usáramos sólo el 10% de nuestro cerebro... otra falacia) pasamos de ser un humano más de entre miles de millones a ser maestros del Universo. Más aún, dioses, si creamos nuestro propio Universo, imaginate...
6) Vender el libro, presentaciones en TV etc, que de algo hay que vivir. A facturar se ha dicho.

En lo personal, mi existencia totalmente intrascendente para el Universo me parece un regalo que no merezco, no preciso controlar el universo, sólo de vez en cuando tener la posibilidad de apreciarlo mejor.
A veces es fácil perderse en algo tan cerrado como hacer dinero para llegar a fin de mes, y correr todo el día atrás de la zanahoria del momento (dinero, pagar cuentas, el jefe que me hace la vida imposible, el hijo que no me estudia...) pero el solo hecho de poder ver un documental para apreciar temas tan diversos como astronomía, geofísica, evolución de la vida, civilizaciones, y política por qué no, tantos temas tan ricos y diversos; siempre me hace pensar que tengo suerte de tener un ratito de existencia efímera, pero después de todo, el Universo también lo es.

Salud!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 23, 2017)

Estaba meditando exactamente de la misma forma que vos.
Independientemente de lo que sea y diga Lanza, hay algo que se llama "metodo cientifico" y requiere demostrar que las teorias son ciertas mediante experimentos replicables por otros cientificos y que prueben que lo que se postula es comprobable por otros.
Entonces, como demuestra este hombre que lo que el dice es real y no es otra variante del "llame ya"??


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 23, 2017)

Ah, eso era lo que quería! Mil gracias! He empezado a leer el libro el que Ardogan da el enlace. Lo que presenta Lanza es una visión del mundo que es influenciada por su campo de excelencia, la biología. Ocurre, a mí opinión, que hay que leer y reflexionar con mucho detalle! Esto aplica tanto a aquel que presenta un concepto como a aquel que lo refuta! Similares escenarios he visto con la versión de la física expresada por lo que se llama "Karlsruher Physikkurs". La pagina puede ser vista en Español y vale buscar las informaciones al respecto. Si sigo lo que se puede llamar "pelea" entre aquellos que apoyan el concepto y aquellos que lo refutan, yo llegue a las siguientes conclusiones:

1. Aquellos en pro de un concepto tienden a aplicar este concepto mas allá de lo aplicable.
2. Aquellos en contra tienden a aplicar interpretaciones no realmente apoyadas por sus autores.
3. El analizar y desmembrar los argumentos del pro y contra representa la necesidad de meterse en la materia de un modo muy profundo, mas allá del "informarse" sobre algo!
4. Evaluar para mí si vale el esfuerzo de comprender un concepto vale el esfuerzo empiezo por investigar si el o los autores del concepto son de la cualificación y seriedad necesaria para justificar un esfuerzo mío.
5. Ver si el concepto presentado para mi justifica el esfuerzo de adquirir un cierto nivel de conocimiento.

En la temática de la física según el concepto didáctico de la universidad de Karlsruhe, entidad muy prestigiosa, el concepto de física presentado allí y su aplicabilidad para modelar un sistema físico, mi sistema de control de escotas para el modelo de mi velero usando el lenguaje de modulación "Modelica" en combinación con los cursos pubölicados en el Internet, YouTube, de un profesor de física de una universidad suiza. Allí la "pelea" es muy intensa entre los pro y contras. 

En el caso del concepto presentado por Robert Lanza el concepto me parece la suficientemente atractivo para analizarlo de forma muy rudimentaria leyendo y reflexionando lo leído en el libro que compré. Resulta que mis conocimientos de lo que es la física cuántica exagería si dijera que tengo una noción rudimentaria. No tengo ni eso. Pero la cuestión del efecto de observar sobre el ente observado y los vagos conocimientos que tengo sobre la física cuántica despiertan mi interés en lo que Lanza presenta.

Así lo máximo que podría esperar aquí en foro, y lo digo con la mas positiva forma, era algo como Ardogan me ha dado con su enlace. Mi gracias otra vez. Si estudiando el libro de Lanza y aquel al cual Ardogan me ha dado el enlace aprendo un poquito mas sobre física cuántica ya esto es valioso para mi.

Siempre aquellos que presentan conceptos nuevos pueden esperar ser atacados de forma muy intensa. Eso es bueno, pues obliga a aquel que presenta un concepto prepararse para confrontar su concepto. recuerden, hasta Charles Darwin recién publico su teoría de la evolución a avanzada edad porque alguien mas estaba por publicar algo comparable. Darwin tuvo miedo el confrontar su teoría a la comunidad de científicos. Recuerdo cuando muchacho que mayores de forma ridiculizante hablaban de aquel loco que decía que nuestros ancestros era monos.

Resulta que es correcto decir que la física mas avanzada busca teorías para generar la teoría que unifica todo. Es verdad que teorías mas avanzadas en la física de partículas sub-atómicas solo pueden ser entendidas siendo un perito en matemáticas y que muchos de estos conceptos aceptadamente nunca podrán ser demostradas por requerir experimentos con tal necesidad de energía que es imposible hacer estos experimentos. También es correcto, eso al menos creo, que las diferentes teorías son incompatibles entre si lo que lleva a sus fans a pelear de forma muy emotiva en pro de sus respectivas teorías. Así que conceptos nuevos son un intento de cerrar brechas donde las teorías existentes no son capaces de dar respuestas o donde el demostrarlas resulta imposible. Teorías por otro lado nunca deben estar en conflicto con eventos observados y demostrados por las teorías establecidas y dar un enfoque nuevo. De allí tengo un interés de estudiar lo que Lanza presenta y hacerme de una opinión. Pero el desarrollar una tal opinión requiere de acceder a informaciones adicionales y esto el enlace de ardogan me da. Gracias otra vez!

@Dr. Zoidberg: Como quieres aplicar lo que muy justificadamente expresas, el método científico a la teoría de los "strings"? No doy otro ejemplo de teorías por no tener ni idea de ellas como lo de la gravitación cuántica por ejemplo. Estas teorias no pueden ser demostradas y solo la matemáticas crean un edificio de justificación. Como demostrar las tantas dimensiones adicionales sin extensión fisica requeridas para la teoría de los strings? Son estas incertidumbres y estas imposibilidades de "demostrar por experimentos replicables" que algunos buscan alternativas. Lanza, a mi interpretación, expresa debido a sus experiencias en la biología de las células madre, una visión alternativa que expresa una interrogante que tiene en su vida profesional y científica, que "Vida" es algo mas que lo físico. Que auto-consciencia es algo que para el es expresión de algo adicional a lo físico expresado por la ciencia de la física. Puede ser muy cuestionable su teoría pues esta le obliga incluirla en el contexto conocido de la física y cosmología. Muy probablemente extienda el alcance de su teoría mas allá que aquello que fue el impulso original basada en su campo de excelencia, sus experiencias e interpretaciones de que es vida y que es auto-consciencia. Esto aparentemente hace su visión muy atacable con sólidas razones científicas.



Leyendo las respuestas al artículo del enlace en ese mismo enlace la posición mía que he querido presentarles es presentada de forma muy competente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 23, 2017)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> @Dr. Zoidberg: Como quieres aplicar lo que muy justificadamente expresas, el método científico a la teoría de los "strings"? No doy otro ejemplo de teorías por no tener ni idea de ellas como lo de la gravitación cuántica por ejemplo. Estas teorias no pueden ser demostradas y solo la matemáticas crean un edificio de justificación. Como demostrar las tantas dimensiones adicionales sin extensión fisica requeridas para la teoría de los strings? Son estas incertidumbres y estas imposibilidades de "demostrar por experimentos replicables" que algunos buscan alternativas. Lanza, a mi interpretación, expresa debido a sus experiencias en la biología de las células madre, una visión alternativa que expresa una interrogante que tiene en su vida profesional y científica, que "Vida" es algo mas que lo físico. Que auto-consciencia es algo que para el es expresión de algo adicional a lo físico expresado por la ciencia de la física. Puede ser muy cuestionable su teoría pues esta le obliga incluirla en el contexto conocido de la física y cosmología. Muy probablemente extienda el alcance de su teoría mas allá que aquello que fue el impulso original basada en su campo de excelencia, sus experiencias e interpretaciones de que es vida y que es auto-consciencia. Esto aparentemente hace su visión muy atacable con sólidas razones científicas..


Es que el hecho de que una teoría sea probada matemáticamente no significa en absoluto que sea cierta *físicamente*... entonces la teoría es solo una "especulación" y habrá que esperar que sea validada en la física (en este caso) o descartada por completo.
Aún así, hay consideraciones que permiten suponer un cierto grado de veracidad (aunque eso de ninguna manera excluye la verificación formal) o bien, hacen que sean vistas con cierta reticencia. Sin embargo, no tiene mucho sentido buscar _*alternativas*_ para probar algo que "no es comprobable" por los medios usuales, por que se termina transformando en una pseudo-ciencia para que alguien gane reputación y/o dinero, y no precisamente entre sus pares .


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 23, 2017)

Si, eso es la diferencia entre presentar un concepto y hacer que este concepto sea aceptado por la comunidad de científicos. Una definición que me dió el profesor de física al hacer el bachillerato en Alemania sobre lo que es una teoría. Dice: Una teoría de la física  es un modelo y no mas. No dice como es la realidad pero aplicándola se pueden predecir eventos, explicarlos y ofrecen, idealmente ningún conflicto con algún evento observado. Así, la física no demanda para sí describir la realidad, sino solo ofrecer una explicación. Como escribí. Fue lo que nos presentó ese profesor de física y ya realmente creo que es así, para mí!
De allí resulta mi actitud hacia teorías nuevas. Si ofrecen algo adicional a lo que logran teorías existentes, entonces tiene su razón de ser! A mi entender la ciencia opera tratando de refutar teorías. Si no es posible encontrar conflictos entre lo observado y lo que la teoría reclama entonces se sigue buscando como refutarla. Recuerda. Veo la física como una ciencia que busca encontrar teorías para modelar de lo observado. Experimentos como los que se hacen en CERN tienen como objetivo o verificar partículas sub-atómicas esperados aplicando la teoría existente. La parte de Higgs fue un éxito. La parte cuya existencia se especuló a razón de la teoría pudo ser encontrado. Las partes "súper simétricas" aún no!
A razón de no poder combinar la gravitación con las otras fuerzas del universo las teorías existentes hacen lo imposible para tratar de encontrar ecuaciones matemáticas. de allí resultan las especulaciones sobre las muchas dimensiones adicionales sin extensión física requeridas para resolver ecuaciones de la teoría de los strings! Lo mismo sobre la especulación de multiversos y cosas similares que nunca se podrán verificar y cuya existencia en estas teorías puramente es el resultado de encontrar formas de resolver ecuaciones.
En la historia, cuando teorías existentes se vuelven cada vez mas complejas para tratar de asimilar cosas observadas. Recuerda la evolución de entender que es la tierra y que es el cielo. Creo que no es inválido decir que actualmente la evolución de las teorías para tratar por ejemplo unificar todas las fuerzas lleva a propuestas cada vez mas alejadas de lo que se puede verificar. De allí resulta que científicos como Lanza que vienen a crear nuevas teorías tomando sus campos científicos como punto de partida! Lanza indudablemente es un perito en cosas de biología y ademas es astrónomo. De allí el crear un puente de las cosas intrigantes en su ciencia, la existencia de materia con vida y auto-consciencia y aplicar partiendo de allí esto para crear una teoría nueva.
A razón de lo que en  especial Ardogan ha escrito, cuyas argumentación considero tales como las de Dr. Zoidberg puntos de vista valiosos para así poder discutir la materia. Ambos aprecio muchísimo como personas para intercambiar ideas que valoro muchísimo! Ojalá no tuviera mis problemas de salud y en consecuencia mi crítica situación financiera que nunca podremos encontrarnos personalmente, gozar un asado juntos con los excelentes vinos argentinos y amanecer tomando una calabaza de mate. Yo era aún muy muchacho cuando viví en Montevideo del 64 al 68 para poder opinar de los vinos argentinos, pero mis padres los apreciaban muchísimo! Nunca olvidaré al vecino de enfrente que en las mañanas estaba parado a la puerta de su casa con su calabaza y la botello thermo. Yo conocí ese mundo antes de que los tupamaros llegaran al Uruguay y antes de los militares tomar el poder en la Argentina. Mucho lo añoro!


----------

